# Oops! Let my curd set up too long...is it safe to eat?



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I accidently let the curd for my Fromagina set up for 20 hours rather than 12. The curd is definitely more stiff than what it was supposed to be, but smells and looks great otherwise. I went ahead and hung it up to drain. 

How long is too long to let the milk set up before you have food safety issues? Thanks!!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you pasteurize the batch? If you notice bubbles, cloudiness in the whey or an off smell, I would toss it to critters. If it smelled good, go ahead and drain it. If it was raw milk I would be more concerned for bad bacteria. Raw milk makes wonderful cheese, but it can not sit around and collect bacteria. It needs to be eaten fresh or aged for the right number of days.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

It was raw milk :/ The whey was nice and clear though. I will eat some and put the rest in the freezer. Thanks!


----------

